# Where Do We Buy Live Bloodworms and How Much Do They Cost?



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I was just wondering. I looked at Petco and I didn't see any. And also I was wondering how much 1 box costs. Thanks for helping.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I get small amounts of freeze dried.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

At my local PetSmart I get freeze-dried bloodworms and the little containers filled with them cost around 3 or 4 dollars


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing beats live worms, the motion and scent of a worm will make any fish happy to snatch them up. But if you can't find them you can use freeze dried just know that they lose a lot of their nutrients by being freeze dried.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have never seen live bloodworms only frozen and freezedried. Frozen is better than freezedried.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive never seen live either, but most petstores have freezers where you can find practically everything, brine shrimp, bloodworms, glass worms, beef heart, etc.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Lieve ones are risky if I remeber right they can carry disease.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

They can? How about freezed?


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I prefer frozen blood worms due to the fact that I am squeamish about insects. I am not sure of any places that carry live bloodworms and my landlord would probably kill me for having them in the apartment anyway.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Actual fish stores (not pet shops) usually carry live worms. They are sold by the ounce and are around $2-3 per ounce.

I prefer frozen over the freeze dried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I have never seen live bloodworms only frozen and freezedried. Frozen is better than freezedried.


 Freeze Dried is my Favorite.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I think freeze-dried is like chips. Crunchy. YAY! This is my 800th post!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The thing with freeze dried is that you should pre-soak them before feeding. Otherwise they will swell up in the fishes belly. My fish seem to prefer the frozen over FD.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter takes so long to grab it. I see the food soak up then he eats it. With Frozen dont you need to thaw it out? For Live you have to worr about disease.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Carter takes so long to grab it. I see the food soak up then he eats it. With Frozen dont you need to thaw it out? For Live you have to worr about disease.


I usually partially thaw it. I'll add the cubes to a cup of tank water and let it sit for just a couple minutes. The larger fish like the larger chunks while the smaller fish eat the single blood worms.

Yes, live worms I don't feed (unless I buy a picky fish who's not weened off live food yet) because of the concern about parasites. But also it's kind of a pain keeping the live worms in a Tupperware in your frig and having to change their water every day.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have mini mason jars, i'll place a cube in there, let it thaw, use tweezers to pick up a small amount of worms and place them in the tank, my Bettas go nuts. I'll put the lid back on the jar and place it back in the freezer for the next feeding. It only takes about 4 minutes for them to thaw well enough for them to be fed to your fish.

I have both frozen and freezedried, i do use the freezedried more often but my boys to love the frozen much more, they usually zoom around the tank after and are much more happy lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter eats Bloodworms like normal food.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

So where do we buy freezed bloodworms?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I like frozen for my fish.. I can't find live foods in my fish stores. Hm... The frozen bloodworms actually have blood in them, so it's great for the fish.  You can find frozen or FD foods in Petsmarts and fish stores. I've never seen frozen and Petco, though.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh. I'll check there.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Most pet stores will have a freezer where they keep worms and shrimp for reptiles and fish, they are usually kept around the back of the store or near the reptiles and fish.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

My Petco has the freezer but no bloodworms.


----------

